# Fluval U4 - any good?



## pauliewalnuts (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm getting a 140L tank for my Fancy. It already has a built-in filter in the hood (are they any good?) Anyways, being that Paul poos like no fish I've ever seen, I thought an internal filter would help with the load. The U4 is rated at 130-(I think)200L. Would this be too much filtration? Can you even have too much filtration?

Such a noob :blush:


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

pauliewalnuts said:


> I'm getting a 140L tank for my Fancy. It already has a built-in filter in the hood (are they any good?) Anyways, being that Paul poos like no fish I've ever seen, I thought an internal filter would help with the load. The U4 is rated at 130-(I think)200L. Would this be too much filtration? Can you even have too much filtration?
> 
> Such a noob :blush:


I would imagine that the filter that is built into the hood will perhaps not be good enough. Some times these type of tanks have a decent filter but there would be no harm in adding additional filtration. Fluval make good filters and I would recommend buying one if you have any doubt that the current filter is not dealing with the mess. As long as the tank does not resemble a washing machine and the fish is struggling to swim then the additional filter should be fine.


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the advice. 

I've never had a built-in hood filter so there's no way I'll be relying solely on that. I think the U4 is the way to go


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They're crap IMO!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're crap IMO!


Agreed.

What's the point of filtering the water, only for all the crap to fall back in when you go to clean the filter out.

Get yourself a good bucket filter. Fluval 105 should do the job, or a throttled back 205. (Not a peugeot!).


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't really want an external though as there's nowhere to house it. I opted against buying a stand with the tank as we have solid oak drawer unit for it to sit on and there'll be no cupboards or anywhere to hide the filter. 

Any other recommended internals?


----------



## Scouse_Mouse (Aug 18, 2007)

*????*

I agree with lucky eddie, a good external will be a much better choice than the U4. Also like minimal water flow so the addition of another internal may result in the water current in the tank being too strong. 

In defence of the filter in the hood I had an Aqua one T-180 I think it was, and the filteration was excellent with just the hood filters.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

just wondering are you planning on getting your little fancy a fancy friend when you upgrade his tank? goldfish are social so he would really benefit from a fancy companion :2thumb: that tank should be ok for a pair of fancies as long as you keep on top of you weekly partial water changes.

i personally love the fluval + series, i use 4+ and 3+ filters in my tanks, they are cheap to buy online, so easy to maintain, and work great. there is no such thing as overfiltering a goldfish tank, unless it creates a whirlpool effect and the fish struggle to swim. with the fluvals you can direct the outlet at a tank wall so it doesnt create this if you did find it to be an issue which im sure you wont. i recommend either a 3+ or a 4+ for your tank, 4+ obviously has more media and flow rate, but may be too tall for your tank depth.


----------

